# minn. polydactle cats need homes



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

my parents, who live south of the twin cites, have several young cats that need homes.. both my sister and I have taken(were gifted) a kitten(see the pic in introduce yourself thread) these cats are in great health(both of our cats have passed thier vet checks) they are outdoor cats that get attention and will turn into indoor cats with ease..thay have at least 2 polys(more than the normal toes) 
one year old male, poly full dark black with stunning bright white streaks(thinks about lighting on a pitch black night!!!)
seven month old female,poly cali-tabby very sweet girl..
seven month old female, not poly, but with the same extreme coat as the male(she has a little more fur, that ends with perfect points of hair on her ear tips) very, very nice cat..


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

hoped to have some pics of the cats that need homes posted, my father is just got his first digital camera resterday, he had been a photographer for years, even combat air photo during the korean war,,just wasn't ready to give up film!!! he imformed me last evening during the peak of the blizzard that one more cat found their house,(with the outdoor cat houses and heated water dish.) he had to shovel out the cats area do to blown in snow.. the pic below are mine and my sisters cats that came from the same mom cat as the ones that need homes,,yeti and anni(she was a 25th anniversary present for my sister)


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

second pic, anni


----------

